

Aviate: Android launcher by Yahoo now available to all - AceJohnny2
http://aviate.yahoo.com/

======
AceJohnny2
As recommended by JB Queru, former lead of AOSP (Android Open Source):
[https://plus.google.com/+JeanBaptisteQueru/posts](https://plus.google.com/+JeanBaptisteQueru/posts)

